# Obama bows to Cuban dictator Raul Castro at memorial service



## Sunni Man

Yesterday at Nelson Mandela's memorial service our pathetic Pres. Obama kowtowed to Fidel Castro's brother Raul who is the current dictator of Cuba.

I just hope and pray that Pres. Obama never meets Kim Jong-il the midget psycho leader of North Korea because he would get on his knees to greet his commie idol.  

Is there any tin pot despot or tyrant that Obama won't bow and scrape to??   ....


----------



## Stephanie

Yeah, that seems to be the new thing with our Progressive controlled government...

Bowing and kissing up to communist..China, Cuba, etc

We should all get the warm fuzzies over this


----------



## Sunni Man

I can remember the days when foreign leaders knew the President of the U.S. was a powerful person who deserved respect and wouldn't bow down to anyone.

Sadly, those days are gone and the occupant of the White House is viewed as a weakling that doesn't deserve an ounce of respect.   ....


----------



## Bloodrock44

Embarrassing. The crowd cheered Obama and jeered their own president.


----------



## AquaAthena

Sunni Man said:


> Yesterday at Nelson Mandela's memorial service our pathetic Pres. Obama kowtowed to Fidel Castro's brother Raul who is the current dictator of Cuba.
> 
> I just hope and pray that Pres. Obama never meets Kim Jong-il the midget psycho leader of North Korea because he would get on his knees to greet his commie idol.
> 
> Is there any tin pot despot or tyrant that Obama won't bow and scrape to??   ....



No, he's too much of a New World Order dictator wannabe, to ever do something none-PC. It isn't in him not to want to be liked by really tough guys.


----------



## Sunni Man

I am just thankful that comrade Fidel Castro wasn't at the memorial service.

Because Pres. Obama would have prostrated himself flat on the ground in front him in total hero worship.    ...


----------



## AquaAthena

Sunni Man said:


> I am just thankful that comrade Fidel Castro wasn't at the memorial service.
> 
> Because Pres. Obama would have prostrated himself flat on the ground in front him in total hero worship.    ...



Yes, a mutual love-fest....


----------



## HenryBHough

Actually I was a tad disappointed at the handshake.

Raul, afterall, had been _expecting_ a french kiss.

Not on.  He knew Moochelle was watching.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Kim Jong-il is dead, and it looks more like he's leaning in to speak with him than bowing.


----------



## Stephanie

HenryBHough said:


> Actually I was a tad disappinted at the handshake.
> 
> *Raul, afterall, had been expecting a french kiss.*
> 
> Not on.  He knew Moochelle was watching.



oh man,


----------



## Jughead

I guess it's ok to sacrifice human rights and liberty for the sake of a publicity handshake.


----------



## HenryBHough

Jughead said:


> I guess it's ok to sacrifice human rights and liberty for the sake of a publicity handshake.



For the handshake itself, no.  For the photo op?  Priceless!


----------



## JoeB131

Wow, I'm always amused how the Right is STILL butthurt over Cuba 50 years later.


----------



## Sunni Man

I wonder if Obama greeted the Cuban dictator Raul with the word "Comrade"?   ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

He didn't bow...look again...Raul is like 3 feet tall. 
Having said that - no doubt - Cuba's newspapers are filled with these photos showing how Raul has "U.S. support".
  Just another amateur-hour move by this President.


----------



## mudwhistle

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Kim Jong-il is dead, and it looks more like he's leaning in to speak with him than bowing.



He can speak to him standing up....he doesn't have to bend over.

Obama grew up idolizing these assholes.......so it's no surprise. I think he wants to be just like them.


----------



## JoeB131

Again, maybe some day we'll stop acting like Cuba's Shitty Ex-Girlfriend and normalize relations... 





"Castro... you communist bastard!!!"


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> Again, maybe some day we'll stop acting like Cuba's Shitty Ex-Girlfriend and normalize relations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Castro... you communist bastard!!!"



Kind of hard to rationalize that when we have a POTUS that thinks we are worse than Cuba. That's the only reason he wants to be their friends. Kind of makes his speeches on injustice and oppression seem hollow.

He gives a speech on the injustices and oppressive governments around the world then he sucks up to the leader of one.


----------



## Sunni Man

iamwhatiseem said:


> He didn't bow...look again...Raul is like 3 feet tall.


That's absurd........   

I am 6' tall and have shaken hands with short people and only tilted my head down to look at them in the face.

Obama has clearly bent the upper part of his torso forward towards Raul.

That is clearly a 'bow' of submission.   ...


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, maybe some day we'll stop acting like Cuba's Shitty Ex-Girlfriend and normalize relations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to rationalize that when we have a POTUS that thinks we are worse than Cuba. That's the only reason he wants to be their friends. Kind of makes his speeches on injustice and oppression seem hollow.
> 
> He gives a speech on the injustices and oppressive governments around the world then he sucks up to the leader of one.
Click to expand...


The only thing the Cubans are guilty of is telling us to stick it. 

We supported dictators who were FAR worse than Castro for years, because as Nixon said, "He might be a jerk, but he's our jerk!"  

If South Africa is a great example of how sanctions can be used to force change, Cuba is a great example of how sanctions just take on a vindictive life of hteir own.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

mudwhistle said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong-il is dead, and it looks more like he's leaning in to speak with him than bowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can speak to him standing up....he doesn't have to bend over.
> 
> Obama grew up idolizing these assholes.......so it's no surprise. I think he wants to be just like them.
Click to expand...


You've never leaned in to be able to hear somebody speak?


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, maybe some day we'll stop acting like Cuba's Shitty Ex-Girlfriend and normalize relations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to rationalize that when we have a POTUS that thinks we are worse than Cuba. That's the only reason he wants to be their friends. Kind of makes his speeches on injustice and oppression seem hollow.
> 
> He gives a speech on the injustices and oppressive governments around the world then he sucks up to the leader of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing the Cubans are guilty of is telling us to stick it.
> 
> We supported dictators who were FAR worse than Castro for years, because as Nixon said, "He might be a jerk, but he's our jerk!"
> 
> If South Africa is a great example of how sanctions can be used to force change, Cuba is a great example of how sanctions just take on a vindictive life of hteir own.
Click to expand...


Tell that to anyone who lived under that oppression. I don't know of any that really loved it.

It kind of eurks me the way you liberals bitch and moan about how fucked up America is yet Cuba is the bee's knees....the cat's fucken meow. I guess they're simply a more popular form of oppression, not this Capitalistic form of oppression.


----------



## mudwhistle

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jong-il is dead, and it looks more like he's leaning in to speak with him than bowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can speak to him standing up....he doesn't have to bend over.
> 
> Obama grew up idolizing these assholes.......so it's no surprise. I think he wants to be just like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never leaned in to be able to hear somebody speak?
Click to expand...


Leaned in, not bowed down. Besides, does Obama know Espanol. 

Doubtful.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

mudwhistle said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can speak to him standing up....he doesn't have to bend over.
> 
> Obama grew up idolizing these assholes.......so it's no surprise. I think he wants to be just like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never leaned in to be able to hear somebody speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leaned in, not bowed down. Besides, does Obama know Espanol.
> 
> Doubtful.
Click to expand...


And that's clearly what Obama was doing.

Does Raul know English?


----------



## mudwhistle

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've never leaned in to be able to hear somebody speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaned in, not bowed down. Besides, does Obama know Espanol.
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's clearly what Obama was doing.
> 
> Does Raul know English?
Click to expand...


Obama was talking, not listening. 

Make up your fucken mind.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> Tell that to anyone who lived under that oppression. I don't know of any that really loved it.
> 
> It kind of eurks me the way you liberals bitch and moan about how fucked up America is yet Cuba is the bee's knees....the cat's fucken meow. I guess they're simply a more popular form of oppression, not this Capitalistic form of oppression.



Yeah, the whiny bitches in south Florida who need a extra big case of STFU.  The ones who burned American flags when Elian Gonzalez was sent home.  

I don't think Cuba is the "Bees Knees".   What I do think is that we created Castro by supporting a guy even our own government knew was a douchebag... to whit.


*


"I believe that there is no country in the world including any and all the countries under colonial domination, where economic colonization, humiliation and exploitation were worse than in Cuba, in part owing to my countrys policies during the Batista regime. I approved the proclamation which Fidel Castro made in the Sierra Maestra, when he justifiably called for justice and especially yearned to rid Cuba of corruption. I will even go further: to some extent it is as though Batista was the incarnation of a number of sins on the part of the United States. Now we shall have to pay for those sins. In the matter of the Batista regime, I am in agreement with the first Cuban revolutionaries. That is perfectly clear."
*

 U.S. President John F. Kennedy, interview with Jean Daniel, 24 October 1963[


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Tell that to anyone who lived under that oppression. I don't know of any that really loved it.
> 
> It kind of eurks me the way you liberals bitch and moan about how fucked up America is yet Cuba is the bee's knees....the cat's fucken meow. I guess they're simply a more popular form of oppression, not this Capitalistic form of oppression.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whiny bitches in south Florida who need a extra big case of STFU.  The ones who burned American flags when Elian Gonzalez was sent home.
> 
> I don't think Cuba is the "Bees Knees".   What I do think is that we created Castro by supporting a guy even our own government knew was a douchebag... to whit.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> "I believe that there is no country in the world including any and all the countries under colonial domination, where economic colonization, humiliation and exploitation were worse than in Cuba, in part owing to my countrys policies during the Batista regime. I approved the proclamation which Fidel Castro made in the Sierra Maestra, when he justifiably called for justice and especially yearned to rid Cuba of corruption. I will even go further: to some extent it is as though Batista was the incarnation of a number of sins on the part of the United States. Now we shall have to pay for those sins. In the matter of the Batista regime, I am in agreement with the first Cuban revolutionaries. That is perfectly clear."
> *
> 
>  U.S. President John F. Kennedy, interview with Jean Daniel, 24 October 1963[
Click to expand...


We trusted Castro and supported him and he fucked us. 

End of story. 

Wouldn't be the first and won't be the last.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

mudwhistle said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaned in, not bowed down. Besides, does Obama know Espanol.
> 
> Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's clearly what Obama was doing.
> 
> Does Raul know English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama was talking, not listening.
> 
> Make up your fucken mind.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter. You lean in to be able to hear, or to be heard.

I don't understand how people don't see that nonsense like this undermines the very real criticisms of Obama's Presidency.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> [
> 
> We trusted Castro and supported him and he fucked us.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first and won't be the last.



You mean by "he fucked us" is that he took back the stuff that Batista allowed American Corporations to loot?  

here's the thing.  Under Batista, 75% of the arable land in Cuba was owned by foreign interests.  

Castro took those things back.  That Bastard Commie? Didn't he know we stole those fair and square!


----------



## mudwhistle

...... Cuba's KGB-designed dungeons and torture chambers have held (and still hold!) scores of black Cubans who peacefully protested the institutionalized racism that has permeated that "island paradise" ever since the Castro regime seized power in 1959. Some of those prisoners' "crimes" consisted of publicly quoting Dr. Martin Luther King!

As prolific Cuban-American writer Humberto Fontova (author of, among others, "Fidel, Hollywood's Favorite Tyrant" and "Exposing the Real Ché Guevara") says in this April 2013 Townhall.com column:

    Many Cuban blacks suffered longer incarceration in Castro and Che's torture chambers than Nelson Mandela suffered in South Africa's. In fact, Castro's victims qualify as the longest-suffering political prisoners in modern history.

Fontova wrote that column as commentary on the lavish wedding anniversary trip to Cuba by Beyoncé and Jay-Z, black American entertainers who had previously been vociferous in condemnation of apartheid in South Africa, but who turned a blind eye to what Black Cubans endure on a daily basis (including being routinely harassed for what U.S. activists would call "walking while black").

But why should Beyoncé and Jay-Z be any different from the Congressional Black Caucus? That group, whose members see everything else through a racial prism, were, on their 2009 junket to Cuba, far too busy fawning over the Castro brothers' "hospitality" and trying to cut cellphone deals to notice that Black Cubans are systematically denied opportunities in, for example, Cuba's enormous tourist industry, private enterprise or, for that matter, government positions. (See my own Sept. 2012 AT piece, "Rep. Cleaver loves the Castro brothers"

And so, why should President Obama be concerned with something that neither his CBC buddies nor some of his favorite entertainers took notice of?

And why should he see the ironic light that casts on his handshake with Raul Castro at the Mandela memorial?

The irony is as lost on all of them as it is on the Obama-sycophant media and the low-information public. But here's hoping it won't be lost on American Thinkers!

Read more: Blog: Supreme Irony of Obama/Castro Handshake goes Unnoticed
Follow us: [MENTION=20123]American[/MENTION]Thinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook​


----------



## rightwinger

Time to resurrect the Red Scare


----------



## Sunni Man

Face it......Obama was 'star struck' when he met Raul Castro.

Here he was meeting face to face with one of his communist idols.  

If it had been the older brother 'Fidel' the enthralled Pres. Obama would have fainted on the spot.   ...


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> We trusted Castro and supported him and he fucked us.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first and won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean by "he fucked us" is that he took back the stuff that Batista allowed American Corporations to loot?
> 
> here's the thing.  Under Batista, 75% of the arable land in Cuba was owned by foreign interests.
> 
> Castro took those things back.  That Bastard Commie? Didn't he know we stole those fair and square!
Click to expand...


That's not all he did, but go with it if it makes you feel better.

For some reason foreign ownership in America doesn't seem to bother you. 

Why is that?


----------



## rightwinger

After 50 years....time to end the useless embargo and normalize relations

Communist China is one of our biggest trading partners and you can't buy a Cuban cigar


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> After 50 years....time to end the useless embargo and normalize relations
> 
> Communist China is one of our biggest trading partners and you can't buy a Cuban cigar



Purhaps. 

BTW, how many Chinese refuges do we have in the states?


----------



## JoeB131

> As prolific Cuban-American writer Humberto Fontova



That IDIOT?  

That guy whose been whining "Castro took my Daddy's Stuff" for decades.  

Seriously, someone needs to tell the Cuban-American community in Florida to shut the fuck up, and then we need to establish normalized relations with Cuba and stop whining about our butt-hurt. 

The fact is, China is a HUNDRED times worse than Cuba. They force women to have abortions and harvest transplant organs from condemned criminals.  

But big corporations are making boo-koo bucks in China, so it's all good.  Don't you dare question free trade.  

Why the right hates Cuba.  Working people fought back and won.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> After 50 years....time to end the useless embargo and normalize relations
> 
> Communist China is one of our biggest trading partners and you can't buy a Cuban cigar



Ah, you were on teh same track I was!!!!


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> As prolific Cuban-American writer Humberto Fontova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IDIOT?
> 
> That guy whose been whining "Castro took my Daddy's Stuff" for decades.
> 
> Seriously, someone needs to tell the Cuban-American community in Florida to shut the fuck up, and then we need to establish normalized relations with Cuba and stop whining about our butt-hurt.
> 
> The fact is, China is a HUNDRED times worse than Cuba. They force women to have abortions and harvest transplant organs from condemned criminals.
> 
> But big corporations are making boo-koo bucks in China, so it's all good.  Don't you dare question free trade.
> 
> Why the right hates Cuba.  Working people fought back and won.
Click to expand...


No, go right ahead. Maybe Castro will dump another half a million folks on our doorstep.


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> That's not all he did, but go with it if it makes you feel better.
> 
> For some reason foreign ownership in America doesn't seem to bother you.
> 
> Why is that?



Actually, it bothers me a hell of a lot. 

But to put it in perspective.  I work for a company based in the UK.  But they have to follow all the laws about safety, fair wages, unemployment compensation, etc.  that American companies have to follow... 

As opposed to in Cuba, where the American companies were looting the shit out of the country and then were really, really surprised when people rose up against that.


----------



## NoNukes

rightwinger said:


> Time to resurrect the Red Scare



I think it has already happened. According to some, all liberals are Communists. Just ask Political Chic.


----------



## Peterf

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, maybe some day we'll stop acting like Cuba's Shitty Ex-Girlfriend and normalize relations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to rationalize that when we have a POTUS that thinks we are worse than Cuba. That's the only reason he wants to be their friends. Kind of makes his speeches on injustice and oppression seem hollow.
> 
> He gives a speech on the injustices and oppressive governments around the world then he sucks up to the leader of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing the Cubans are guilty of is telling us to stick it.
Click to expand...


Only if one ignores the hundreds of people shot and the thousands imprisoned for decades.

Imo, the Cuban Communists are guilty of running a cruel and oppressive dictatorship.


----------



## Sunni Man

NoNukes said:


> According to some, all liberals are Communists.


Liberals/Progressives are basically socialists.......which is just communism lite.    ...


----------



## mudwhistle

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not all he did, but go with it if it makes you feel better.
> 
> For some reason foreign ownership in America doesn't seem to bother you.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it bothers me a hell of a lot.
> 
> But to put it in perspective.  I work for a company based in the UK.  But they have to follow all the laws about safety, fair wages, unemployment compensation, etc.  that American companies have to follow...
> 
> As opposed to in Cuba, where the American companies were looting the shit out of the country and then were really, really surprised when people rose up against that.
Click to expand...


Looting?

Link


----------



## mudwhistle

NoNukes said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to resurrect the Red Scare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has already happened. According to some, all liberals are Communists. Just ask Political Chic.
Click to expand...


The primary difference between Socialism and Communism is how you take power and how you hold onto it.

Both believe government or a party being the solution to just about everything.


----------



## NoNukes

mudwhistle said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to resurrect the Red Scare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has already happened. According to some, all liberals are Communists. Just ask Political Chic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The primary difference between Socialism and Communism is how you take power and how you hold onto it.
> 
> Both believing government or a party being the solution to just about everything.
Click to expand...


Are you agreeing that all liberals are Communists?


----------



## Katzndogz

iamwhatiseem said:


> He didn't bow...look again...Raul is like 3 feet tall.
> Having said that - no doubt - Cuba's newspapers are filled with these photos showing how Raul has "U.S. support".
> Just another amateur-hour move by this President.



No matter how short the dictator is, unless obama was planning on kissing him, there's no reason to bow.  Except that obama likes to recognize his betters.


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> Time to resurrect the Red Scare



oh heck no, it's now time for us to bow and kiss the ground they all walk on
and Obama and his party is making sure that happens..be proud


----------



## rightwinger

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 50 years....time to end the useless embargo and normalize relations
> 
> Communist China is one of our biggest trading partners and you can't buy a Cuban cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purhaps.
> 
> BTW, how many Chinese refuges do we have in the states?
Click to expand...


After 50 years....I no longer care


----------



## mudwhistle

NoNukes said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has already happened. According to some, all liberals are Communists. Just ask Political Chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The primary difference between Socialism and Communism is how you take power and how you hold onto it.
> 
> Both believing government or a party being the solution to just about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you agreeing that all liberals are Communists?
Click to expand...


No, but they tend to be more sympathetic towards communists, than capitalists.

This is all a product of Obozo's fucked up education and life expiriences.


----------



## Unkotare

The only thing he won't bow to is the will of the American people.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, I'm always amused how the Right is STILL butthurt over Cuba 50 years later.



Always appreciative of the expert testimony of others, I ponder at what age you were FIRST butthurt that you are so understanding.


----------



## mudwhistle

HenryBHough said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm always amused how the Right is STILL butthurt over Cuba 50 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always appreciative of the expert testimony of others, I ponder at what age you were FIRST butthurt that you are so understanding.
Click to expand...


These are the same folks that were so butt-hurt over the 2000 election.....


----------



## Sarah G

Sunni Man said:


> Yesterday at Nelson Mandela's memorial service our pathetic Pres. Obama kowtowed to Fidel Castro's brother Raul who is the current dictator of Cuba.
> 
> I just hope and pray that Pres. Obama never meets Kim Jong-il the midget psycho leader of North Korea because he would get on his knees to greet his commie idol.
> 
> Is there any tin pot despot or tyrant that Obama won't bow and scrape to??   ....



What did you want him to do, tell him to talk to the hand?  

He just can't do anything right for you guys.  I's so childish to pick apart every tiny thing like this.  Sheesh..  Get a grip.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at Nelson Mandela's memorial service our pathetic Pres. Obama kowtowed to Fidel Castro's brother Raul who is the current dictator of Cuba.
> 
> I just hope and pray that Pres. Obama never meets Kim Jong-il the midget psycho leader of North Korea because he would get on his knees to greet his commie idol.
> 
> Is there any tin pot despot or tyrant that Obama won't bow and scrape to??   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you want him to do, tell him to talk to the hand?
> 
> He just can't do anything right for you guys.  I's so childish to pick apart every tiny thing like this.  Sheesh..  Get a grip.
Click to expand...


First he gives a speech denouncing the little prick,......then he shakes his hand like a loyal subject. 

Sort of confusing if you ask me, unless you understand who Obama is.....


----------



## HenryBHough

Is it possible that he did this knowing it would attract attention away from his idiotic "selfie" adolescent behaviour?


----------



## JoeB131

mudwhistle said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I'm always amused how the Right is STILL butthurt over Cuba 50 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always appreciative of the expert testimony of others, I ponder at what age you were FIRST butthurt that you are so understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the same folks that were so butt-hurt over the 2000 election.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think anyone who had to bury a family member because that cocksucker Bush lied about Iraq is probably still pretty butthurt.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> Yeah, I think anyone who had to bury a family member because that cocksucker Bush lied about Iraq is probably still pretty butthurt.



Fortunately no additional Americans were killed in Iraq after January,2009 because Your New Messiah brought all the troops safely home as He promised!


Didn't He?


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think anyone who had to bury a family member because that cocksucker Bush lied about Iraq is probably still pretty butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately no additional Americans were killed in Iraq after January,2009 because Your New Messiah brought all the troops safely home as He promised!
> 
> 
> Didn't He?
Click to expand...


Out of Iraq, he did.  

Still trying to fix Bush's fuck up in Afghanistan, though.


----------



## HenryBHough

JoeB131 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think anyone who had to bury a family member because that cocksucker Bush lied about Iraq is probably still pretty butthurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately no additional Americans were killed in Iraq after January,2009 because Your New Messiah brought all the troops safely home as He promised!
> 
> 
> Didn't He?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out of Iraq, he did.
> 
> Still trying to fix Bush's fuck up in Afghanistan, though.
Click to expand...


Were it true that no Americans were killed in Iraq after January, 2009 that would indeed have been commendable.  

Sadly, that's a lie.

But then the number did decrease as the opposition recognized it didn't have to kill Americans as they had been muzzled.

Glad to see that we agree, however, that The Big Zero's promise as regards Afghanistan was a total, though empty, campaign promise.  Because even one American died in either place after the Hour of Anointment in 1/2009, the competition might be among the deceased as to which death was the very first lie of the new regime's time in power.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always appreciative of the expert testimony of others, I ponder at what age you were FIRST butthurt that you are so understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the same folks that were so butt-hurt over the 2000 election.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think anyone who had to bury a family member because that cocksucker Bush lied about Iraq is probably still pretty butthurt.
Click to expand...




President Bush did not lie about Iraq, Mr. Nobody.


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> [
> 
> Were it true that no Americans were killed in Iraq after January, 2009 that would indeed have been commendable.
> 
> Sadly, that's a lie.
> 
> But then the number did decrease as the opposition recognized it didn't have to kill Americans as they had been muzzled.
> 
> Glad to see that we agree, however, that The Big Zero's promise as regards Afghanistan was a total, though empty, campaign promise.  Because even one American died in either place after the Hour of Anointment in 1/2009, the competition might be among the deceased as to which death was the very first lie of the new regime's time in power.



Don't be absurd. 

No president can just pull an entire army out of a country on one day.  

Now, the thing about Afghanistan is, I agree, Obama did make a commitment that he shouldn't have. He called it the "War of Necessity" when it wasn't clear that it was.  (Although, frankly, no one in either party really contradicted him.)  

He did do the one thing Bush failed to do. 

Killed Bin Laden.


----------



## HenryBHough

But....but.....but......He promised!  Won an election based on that!

Yes, He did assassinate a political figure, however all by Himself with His bare hands, risking no other American lives.  Not so???


----------



## JoeB131

HenryBHough said:


> But....but.....but......He promised!  Won an election based on that!
> 
> Yes, He did assassinate a political figure, however all by Himself with His bare hands, risking no other American lives.  Not so???



Guy, you need to see someone about your Obama Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's OK to admit you were wrong.  But that denial.......


----------



## Kondor3

For some folks, it is natural to bow or bend at the waist, ever so slightly, when shaking hands, and, when a tall person is shaking hands with a short person, the tall person may end-up bending a bit more than usual, making the gesture look like something it's not.

I, for one, in my delusional self-important graciousness, am ready to let Obumble off-the-hook on this one; writing it off as a fairly natural and normal gesture caught on camera, that the Opposition is leveraging for a bit of mischievous fun and mudslinging...

But we've all seen him bow (damned-near curtsy) to the goddamned Saudi King and similarly to a couple of others, and it both (1) alarmed and embarrassed and pissed-off a lot of Americans and (2) causes every such subsequent event to be put under a microscope and examined skeptically.

Fearless Leader did this to himself with that bow to the Saudi King; shot himself in the foot; embarrassed the shit out of most Americans who care about such things, and made a lot of folks ask "_Is that suitable behavior for a President of the United States_"?

False alarm - this time, probably - but putting it under a microscrope was justified.


----------



## HenryBHough

All of which proved He learned nothing from the reaction to his damned-near curtsy to......

But then He is generally regarded as incapable of learning so I guess not much of a loss this time.


----------



## Kondor3

HenryBHough said:


> _All of which proved He learned nothing from the reaction to his damned-near curtsy to_......


Ouch...


----------



## kiwiman127

This is really silly.  It's obvious that Castro is seated.  "O" shaking his hand is no big deal.  A majority of Americans have an unfavorable opinion of Cuba yet around two-thirds think the US should normalize relations with Cuba.
The embargo isn't working as the rest of the world has relations with Cuba. I think it's time to open relations with Cuba and then watch capitalism flourish such as it has in the old USSR, China and Vietnam.


----------



## HenryBHough

It could have been worse.

He could have gotten down on His (royal) knees.

But that would leave nothing for next week........


----------

